# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας > Πολεμικό Ναυτικό >  Πολεμικά πλοία που μετασκευάστηκαν σε εμπορικά πλοία

## Ellinis

Μετά το τέλος του πρώτου παγκόσμιου πολέμου παρουσιάστηκε μια μεγάλη ζήτηση για εμπορικά πλοία μιας και είχαν αποδεκατιστεί από τις εχθροπραξίες. Παράλληλα υπήρχε ένα πλεόνασμα από πολεμικά πλοία που σε καιρό ειρήνης δεν είχαν πια χρησιμότητα.

Από αυτά τα δυο γεγονότα προέκυψε η ιδέα να μετατραπούν πολεμικά πλοία σε εμπορικά .   Ενδιαφέρον παρουσιάζουν κάποιες τέτοιες μετατροπές μεγάλων πολεμικών (θωρηκτών και καταδρομικών) καθώς οι μετασκευές μικρότερων σκαφών (περιπολικών, ναρκαλιευτικών, ακόμη και αντιτορπιλικών) είναι πιο συχνές. 

Ένα παράδειγμα είναι το καταδρομικό *PIEMONTE* το οποίο είχε ναυπηγηθεί στα Sir W G Armstrong, Mitchell & Co της Αγγλίας το 1887-89 για λογαριασμό του ιταλικού Π.Ν. To πλοίο είδε μάχιμη δράση στον ιταλο-τουρκικό πλοίο του 1911-12 αλλά και στον Α' παγκόσμιο όταν συμμετείχε σε παράκτιες επιχειρήσεις στο μέτωπο της Μακεδονίας-Θράκης. 

piemonte (2).jpg Piemonte.jpg

Το 1920 και πουλήθηκε στην La Petrolifera Italo-Rumena S.A. η οποία το ονόμασε *EDDA*. Αφού ξυλώθηκε όλο το εσωτερικό και οι υπερδομές, μετετράπηκε σε δεξαμενόπλοιο με τέσσερις δεξαμενές και το μηχανοστάσιο τοποθετήθηκε πρύμα. Στο τέλος των εργασιών τα χαρακτηριστικά του ηταν: ολική χωρητικότητα 1.718 τόνων καθαρής χωρητικότητας 1.218 τόνων, μήκος 95,08 μ, πλάτος 11,62 μ, βύθσμα 6,08 μ.
Το 1925 πουλήθηκε στην επίσης ιταλική Maris Compagnia di Navigazione S.A. και μετονομάστηκε *MARISEDDA*.
Το μόνο που απέμεινε να θυμίζει το πρώην πολεμικό ήταν η πλώρη του…

Piemonte_Marisedda.jpg
Πηγή 

Παρά το ανορθόδοξο της μετασκευής το πλοίο ταξίδεψε για μερικά χρόνια και τελικά διαλύθηκε στην Ιταλία το 1932.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Απιστευτες μετασκευες, χτυπησες παλι φλεβα ellinis.

----------


## Ellinis

Πραγματικά είναι ενδιαφέρουσες μετασκευές φίλε Ben. Mια άλλη μετασκευή καταδρομικού σε εμπορικό ήταν του γαλλικού DUPUY DE LOME (ναυπήγησης 1890-95) το οποίο είχε διαστάσεις 6.400 τόνους, 114 Χ 15,7 μέτρα και μια εντυπωσιακή σφηνοειδής πλώρη...

1900022000.jpg
dupuy_002.jpg

Το 1911 το πλοίο πουλήθηκε στο Περού και μετονομάστηκε COMANDANTE ELIAS AGUIRRE αλλά δεν παραδώθηκε λόγω της κακής του κατάστασης και το 1914 τελικά επεστράφηκε στη Γαλλία. Το 1919 πουλήθηκε στη βελγική εταιρία Lloyd Royale Belge, μετονομάστηκε PERUVIER και μετασκευάστηκε σε «θωρακισμένο φορτηγό πλοίο» στα Forges et Chantiers de la Gironde. Ξηλώθηκε ο οπλισμός και πάνω στην πλώρη-έμβολο χτίστηκε μια νέα πλώρη. Η μετασκευή ολοκληρώθηκε το Δεκέμβριο του 1919 αλλά δεν ήταν επιτυχημένη. 

peruvier_004.jpg
πηγή

Στις 27 Ιανουρίου το PERUVIER ξεκίνησε το πρώτο ταξίδι του από το Κάρντιφ για το Ριο ντε Τζανέιρο έμφορτο με 5.000 τόνους κάρβουνο. Την επομένη όμως γύρισε στο Φάλμουθ όπου παρέμεινε για επισκευές μέχρι τις 14 Φεβρουαρίου οπότε συνέχισε το ταξίδι του. Όμως το πλοίο έμεινε "καραβοφάναρο" στον Ατλαντικό και ρυμουλκήθηκε στα Κανάρια στις 20 Φεβρουαρίου. Eκεί πρέπει να το δείχνει η επόμενη φωτογραφία:

3784993378_631ec52823_b.jpg
πηγή

Από εκεί ξεκίνησε νέα ρυμούλκηση για το Περναμπούκο όπου έφτασε την 1η Ιουνίου αλλά εκεί βρέθηκε οτι το κάρβουνο στο αμπάρι νο.3 είχε ανεφλεγεί.
Η πυρκαγιά πήρε 19 ημέρες για να σβήσει και τελικά το πλοίο ξεφορτώθηκε πλήρως στις 4 Οκτώβρη!
Μετά άρχισε η ρυμουλκήση του PERUVIER πίσω στην Αντβέρπη όπου έμεινε παροπλισμένο μέχρι το 1923 που πήγε για σκραπ.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Εξισου ενδιαφερουσα ιστορια φιλε ellinis.To πλοιο οπως εγινε θυμιζει το προπολεμικο CYRNOS της Κορσικης

----------


## Ellinis

Mια άλλη μετασκευή καταδρομικού σε εμπορικό έλαβε χώρα στη ΕΣΣΔ. Το 1913 είχε ξεκινήσει η ναυπήγηση μιας τετράδας καταδρομικών τύπου SVETLANA για το ρωσικό αυτοκρατορικό ναυτικό.  Από αυτά μόνο ένα ολοκληρώθηκε  - το KRASNYI KRYM (Κόκκινη Κριμαία) το 1926 - μιας και η εν τω μεταξύ έκρηξη της Κόκκινης Επανάστασης έβαλε φρένο στις εργασίες. Μετά την επικράτηση των Μπολσεβίκων και τη λήξη του Α’ Παγκοσμίου, το άλλα τρια πλοία δεν ήταν πια αναγκαία και έτσι το ένα έμεινε ημιτελές. Τα δυο άλλα είχαν ξεκινήσει να κατασκευάζονται με τα ονόματα ADMIRAL SPIRIDOV και ADMIRAL GREIG, καθελκύστηκαν το 1916 αλλά έμειναν ημιτελή μέχρι που μετασκευάστηκαν το 1924-26 σε πετρελαιοφόρα και μετονομάστηκαν αντίστοιχα σε GROZΝΕFT και AZNEFT.

To ημιτελές ADMIRAL SPIRIDOV:
adm spiridov inc.jpg

Το σχέδιο τους ως καταδρομικά και ως πετρελαιοφόρα: 
kreyser_svetlana.jpg

Ήταν η εποχή που η κρατική εταιρία πετρελαίου ήθελε να εξάγει πετρέλαιο αλλά δεν διέθετε πλοία. Έτσι πήραν τα ημιτελή σκαριά, ξύλωσαν το εσωτερικό τους και δημιούργησαν δεξαμενές που να μεταφέρει το καθένα 5.900 τόνους πετρελαίου. Τους έβαλαν και παλιές μηχανές από υποβρύχια (!) κατάπρυμα αλλά δεν ξύλωσαν τη θωράκιση ωστέ να είναι κατάλληλα και για πλόες στους πάγους.
Έτσι όταν ολοκληρώθηκαν το 1926 τα δυο πετρελαιοφόρα ταξίδευαν από λιμάνια της Μαύρης Θάλασσας προς την Κωνσταντινούπολη, την Αλεξάνδρεια και το Πορτ Σάιντ. 
Το AZNEFΤ προσάραξε στις 23.12.1938 στην Tuapse και κόπηκε στα δυο. Δυο φωτογραφίες του:
Azneft.jpg azeft.jpg

Το GROZNEFT αντιμετώπισε το 1934 μηχανικά προβλήματα και έμεινε στο εξής στατικό ως φορτηγίδα πετρελαίου και μετονομάστηκε GROZNYI. Στις 8.10.41 το σκάφος επλήγη από πηρά πυροβολικού στη Μαριούπολη και το κατέλαβαν οι Γερμανοί για να το αυτοβυθίσουν το Σεπτέμβρη του 1942. Αλλά και πάλι ανελκύστηκε το 1944 από τους Σοβιετικούς και χρησίμευσε ως σταθμό ανεφοδιασμού μέχρι που τελικά διαλύθηκε το 1952.
 Kαι μια φωτογραφία του GROZNEFT:  
Grozneft.jpg 
πηγή

----------


## Ellinis

Από τα μεγάλα πολεμικά που μετασκευάστηκαν σε εμπορικά, υπάρχει και ένα που αγοράστηκε από έλληνες εφοπλιστές.

Το 1918 εμφανίστηκε η παρακάτω αναφορά στην εφημερίδα Σφαίρα, η οποία έκανε λόγο για την αγορά από έλληνα εφοπλιστή Παναγιώτη Λογοθέτη ενός παροπλισμένου γαλλικού καταδρομικού 1700 τόνων που χρησίμευε ως γαινθρακαποθήκη στην Κέρκυρα. Στις 6 Ιουλίου το πρώην γαλλικό καταδρομικό κατέπλευσε ρυμουλκούμενο στον Πειραιά προκειμένου να μετατραπεί εκεί σε εμπορικό.
cruiser french bougth.jpg 

Ποιο ήταν όμως το γαλλικό καταδρομικό; Μια σκέψη μου ήταν  3.900 τόνων CHASSELOUP-LAUBAT (ναυπήγησης 1893) το οποίο έδεσε στην Κέρκυρα ως πλωτό εργοστάσιο απόσταξης νερού και έτσι το είχαμε δει σε μια φωτογραφία που είχε ανεβάσει ο φίλος george_kerkyra παλαιότερα στο θέμα Ιστορικές φωτογραφίες της Κέρκυρας. 
Το CHASSELOUP-LAUBAT είναι στα αριστερά και δεξιά του είναι το TOURVILLE (ναυπήγησης 1876) που χρησίμευε ως πλωτή αποθήκη (depotship) για τη γαλλική βάση της Κέρκυρας που ήταν και η κύρια γαλλική βάση στην ανατολική Μεσόγειο.
corfu2.jpg 

Και μια καρτ ποστάλ της Κέρκυρας με το ίδιο πλοίο:
Corfu3.jpg

Όμως το CHASSELOUP-LAUBAT επέστρεψε στη Γαλλία όπου διαλύθηκε το 1923 οπότε μάλλον δεν είναι αυτό, ενώ το TOURVILLE επίσης διαλύθηκε στη Γαλλία.
Μια άλλη επιλογή είναι το FRIANT (ναυπήγησης 1893) το οποίο είχε μετατραπεί από το 1917 σε πλοίο μητέρα υποβρυχίων και είχε περάσει από το Μούδρο και την Κέρκυρα όπου επίσης χρησίμευσε στην απόσταξη νερού αλλά επέστρεψε στη Τουλόν όπου παροπλίστηκε το 1920 για να διαλυθεί το 1922 στην Ιταλία. 
Eπομένως η ταυτότητα του ελληνικού πρώην καταδρομικού παραμένει προς διερεύνηση.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Και μια καρτ ποστάλ της Κέρκυρας με το ίδιο πλοίο:
> Corfu3.jpg


 Eδώ βλέπουμε την παρουσία ιαπωνικών "torpilleurs",αντιτορπιλλικών δλδ αλλά τότε η διάκριση μεταξύ αυτού του τύπου κ των τορπιλλοβόλων ήταν δύσκολη. Η Ιαπωνία στον Α' Π.Π ήταν με την Αντάντ δλδ κατά των Γερμανών,μάλιστα συμμετείχε σε επιχειρήσεις στην Μεσόγειο κ το αξιοσημείωτο είναι ότι η Ιταλία είχε παραγγείλει μερικά A/T σε ναυπηγεία της χώρας του ανατέλλοντος ηλίου :Surprised: !

----------


## Ellinis

Ένα άλλο μεγάλο πολεμικό που μετασκευάστηκε σε εμπορικό, ήταν το ιταλικό θωρηκτό ITALIA. Με εκτόπισμα 13.900 τόνους, είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1876-85 (εννιά χρόνια τους πήρε...) στο Castellamare και ήταν όπως πολλά θωρακισμένα σκάφη της εποχής ένα παράξενο σχέδιο. Με έξι φουγάρα και με οπλισμό 4 πυροβόλα των 17 ιντσών τοποθετημένα στο κέντρο του σκάφους δεν είχε πολύ σχέση με αυτό που έχουμε στο μυαλό μας ως θωρηκτό. 

rn_italia_battleship_1880-54785.jpg
049-Italia-pic.jpg
πηγή

Το 1905-08 εκμοντερνίστηκε και τα φουγάρα του μειώθηκαν σε τέσσερα.

Italian_battleship_Italia_(1880)_after_refit.jpg
πηγή

Το ITALIA μετά το 1910 περιορίστηκε σε εκπαιδευτικά καθήκοντα αλλά μετά την έκρηξη του Α’ παγκοσμίου πολέμου επανήλθε ως πλωτή πυροβολαρχία μόνιμα αραγμένο στο Μπρίντεζι. Το 1918-19 το πλοίο μετετράπηκε σε εμπορικό στη LaSpezia αφού πρώτα αφαιρέθηκε ο κύριος οπλισμός. 
Από τον Ιούνιο του 1919 μετέφερε χύμα σιτηρά μεταξύ των ιταλικών λιμανιών σε μια προσπάθεια να καταπολεμηθεί η έλλειψη τροφίμων που είχε προκύψει. 
Αμέσως μετά πέρασε στην ιδιοκτησία των ιταλικών σιδηροδρόμων και τελικά επιστράφηκε στο ιταλικό Π.Ν. τον Ιανουάριο του 1921. Στο τέλος της χρονιάς διεγράφη από τη δύναμη του και διαλύθηκε.

----------


## npapad

Ένα πολύ ενδιαφέρον πλοίο πέρασε αυτές τις μέρες από το Ηράκλειο. 
Λέγεται DRAMBUIE, έχει Βρετανική σημαία και νηολόγιο Goole. Είναι το πρώην LCM(9) 708 του Βρετανικού πολεμικού ναυτικού. Κατασκευασμένο το 1966, ένα από τα 14 αδέλφια της σειράς. Τα HMS FEARLESS και HMS INTREPID "κουβαλούσαν" από 4 της σειράς το καθένα. Από το 2001 είναι σε πολιτική χρήση.

Στοιχεία για την σειρά εδώ (και με τονάζ κ.λ.π.) :
http://navypedia.org/ships/uk/brit_aws_lcm9.htm

και εδώ άλλες φωτογραφίες από το ίδιο πλοίο :
http://www.northeastmaritime.co.uk/v...?f=101&t=10692

Εδώ οι φωτογραφίες μου στις 17-8-2016 στο Ηράκλειο.

P1020557.jpgP1020525.jpgP1020524.jpgP1020523.jpg

Δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι είναι στη σωστή κατηγορία εδώ, αν θέλει κάποιος admin ας το μετακινήσει σωστότερα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Eνδιαφέροντα τα γραφόμενα κ οι φωτό του καλού φίλου npapad.To καραβάκι αντισττοιχεί προς τα δικά μας ΑΒΜ του ΠΝ,πρώην αμερικάνικα LCM(3) κ γερμανικά LCM(6).
Πού πρέπει να μπει όμως.Νομίζω ποντοπόρο είναι >4500 dwt κ παλιό όταν δεν υφίσταται.Προτείνω να πάει εκεί που βάζουμε εμπορικά πρώην πολεμικά .

----------


## Ellinis

Πριν λίγο καιρό εντόπισα την παρακάτω φωτογραφία στο Swedish Digital Museum. Σύμφωνα με τη λεζάντα είχε τραβηχτεί το 1971 και έδειχνε το ΣΟΦΙΑ ΣΑΡΑΝΤΗ της Ferlosa  Maritime Corp.
ssar.jpg

Το σουλούπι του πλοίου - ειδικά οι γωνίες της πλώρης - μου θύμισαν τη μετασκευή του ΛΑΣΙΘΙ (ex FLORIZEL) και έτσι σκέφτηκα οτι μπορεί να είναι ένα από τα τύπου Auk ναρκαλιευτικά STEADFAST και COMBATANT που αναφέρονται οτι είχαν δωθεί το 1947 στην Ελλάδα χωρίς άλλες πληροφορίες.
Το έψαξα στο miramarshipindex χωρίς αποτέλεσμα μιας και ούτε το ΣΟΦΙΑ ΣΑΡΑΝΤΗ έχει καταχωρημένο, ούτε αναφέρει τι απέγιναν τα δυο τύπου Auk.  
Ρώτησα και σε φόρουμ πολεμικών πλοίων και πάλι χωρίς αποτέλεσμα. Όμως η σελίδα του σουηδικού μουσείου ανέφερε στις πληροφορίες του πλοίου και τον αριθμό 1287 που υπέθεσα οτι μπορεί να είναι ο αριθμός νηολογίου του. 
Μετά από επιτόπια έρευνα στα νηολόγια βρέθηκε λοιπόν οτι το 1955 είχε νηολογηθεί στον Πειραιά με α/α 1287 το φορτηγό πλοίο ΠΑΝΑΡΓΥΡΟΣ. Ευτυχώς στις σημειώσεις ο νηολόγος κατέγραψε οτι ήταν το πρώην COMBATANT το οποίο είχε εκποιηθεί το 1953 από τον Οργ. Διαχείρησης Συμμαχικού Υλικού στον Πανάργυρο Κανδυλιώτη. Το τι έκανε το πλοίο από το 1947 που δώθηκε στο ελληνικό κράτος μέχρι το 1953 δεν το γνωρίζω αλλά δεν είναι απίθανο να είναι το πλοίο που μισοφαίνεται εδώ. Μετά από διάφορες αλλαγές ιδιοκτησίας το ΠΑΝΑΡΓΥΡΓΟΣ μετονομάστηκε το 1964 σε ΔΙΑΜΑΝΤΩ και το 1969 σε ΣΟΦΙΑ ΣΑΡΑΝΤΗ οπότε και διεγράφη καθώς πουλήθηκε στην Παναμέζικη Ferlosa Maritime. Όπως με ενημέρωσε ένας φίλος ερευνητής, το 1972 ύψωσε κυπριακή σημαία ως ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΑΣ. Το τι απέγινε δεν είναι γνωστό, πέρα από το οτι τα Lloyd's σταμάτησαν να το αναφέρουν μετά το 1986.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ..............................
> Μετά από επιτόπια έρευνα στα νηολόγια βρέθηκε λοιπόν οτι το 1955 είχε νηολογηθεί στον Πειραιά με α/α 1287 το φορτηγό πλοίο ΠΑΝΑΡΓΥΡΟΣ. Ευτυχώς στις σημειώσεις ο νηολόγος κατέγραψε οτι ήταν το πρώην COMBATANT το οποίο είχε εκποιηθεί το 1953 από τον Οργ. Διαχείρησης Συμμαχικού Υλικού στον Πανάργυρο Κανδυλιώτη. Το τι έκανε το πλοίο από το 1947 που δώθηκε στο ελληνικό κράτος μέχρι το 1953 δεν το γνωρίζω αλλά δεν είναι απίθανο να είναι το πλοίο που μισοφαίνεται εδώ. Μετά από διάφορες αλλαγές ιδιοκτησίας το ΠΑΝΑΡΓΥΡΓΟΣ μετονομάστηκε το 1964 σε ΔΙΑΜΑΝΤΩ και το 1969 σε ΣΟΦΙΑ ΣΑΡΑΝΤΗ οπότε και διεγράφη καθώς πουλήθηκε στην Παναμέζικη Ferlosa Maritime. Όπως με ενημέρωσε ένας φίλος ερευνητής, το 1972 ύψωσε κυπριακή σημαία ως ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΑΣ. Το τι απέγινε δεν είναι γνωστό, πέρα από το οτι τα Lloyd's σταμάτησαν να το αναφέρουν μετά το 1986.


Εκποιησις του *ΠΑΝΑΡΓΥΡΟΣ* ατις 4/1/1957 (εφημεριδα Χρονογραφος).

19570104 Παναργυρος Χρονογραφος Πειραιως.jpg

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

> Εκποιησις του *ΠΑΝΑΡΓΥΡΟΣ* ατις 4/1/1957 (εφημεριδα Χρονογραφος).
> 
> 19570104 Παναργυρος Χρονογραφος Πειραιως.jpg


Μετρητοίς 4.800.000, σε 11 εξαμηνιαίες δόσεις 6.200.000 δρχ.
Επιτόκιο 11% το χρόνο.

----------


## npapad

> Πριν λίγο καιρό εντόπισα την παρακάτω φωτογραφία στο Swedish Digital Museum. Σύμφωνα με τη λεζάντα είχε τραβηχτεί το 1971 και έδειχνε το ΣΟΦΙΑ ΣΑΡΑΝΤΗ της Ferlosa  Maritime Corp.
> ssar.jpg
> 
> Το σουλούπι του πλοίου - ειδικά οι γωνίες της πλώρης - μου θύμισαν τη μετασκευή του ΛΑΣΙΘΙ (ex FLORIZEL) και έτσι σκέφτηκα οτι μπορεί να είναι ένα από τα τύπου Auk ναρκαλιευτικά STEADFAST και COMBATANT που αναφέρονται οτι είχαν δωθεί το 1947 στην Ελλάδα χωρίς άλλες πληροφορίες.
> Το έψαξα στο miramarshipindex χωρίς αποτέλεσμα μιας και ούτε το ΣΟΦΙΑ ΣΑΡΑΝΤΗ έχει καταχωρημένο, ούτε αναφέρει τι απέγιναν τα δυο τύπου Auk.  
> Ρώτησα και σε φόρουμ πολεμικών πλοίων και πάλι χωρίς αποτέλεσμα. Όμως η σελίδα του σουηδικού μουσείου ανέφερε στις πληροφορίες του πλοίου και τον αριθμό 1287 που υπέθεσα οτι μπορεί να είναι ο αριθμός νηολογίου του. 
> Μετά από επιτόπια έρευνα στα νηολόγια βρέθηκε λοιπόν οτι το 1955 είχε νηολογηθεί στον Πειραιά με α/α 1287 το φορτηγό πλοίο ΠΑΝΑΡΓΥΡΟΣ. Ευτυχώς στις σημειώσεις ο νηολόγος κατέγραψε οτι ήταν το πρώην COMBATANT το οποίο είχε εκποιηθεί το 1953 από τον Οργ. Διαχείρησης Συμμαχικού Υλικού στον Πανάργυρο Κανδυλιώτη. Το τι έκανε το πλοίο από το 1947 που δώθηκε στο ελληνικό κράτος μέχρι το 1953 δεν το γνωρίζω αλλά δεν είναι απίθανο να είναι το πλοίο που μισοφαίνεται εδώ. Μετά από διάφορες αλλαγές ιδιοκτησίας το ΠΑΝΑΡΓΥΡΓΟΣ μετονομάστηκε το 1964 σε ΔΙΑΜΑΝΤΩ και το 1969 σε ΣΟΦΙΑ ΣΑΡΑΝΤΗ οπότε και διεγράφη καθώς πουλήθηκε στην Παναμέζικη Ferlosa Maritime. Όπως με ενημέρωσε ένας φίλος ερευνητής, το 1972 ύψωσε κυπριακή σημαία ως ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΑΣ. Το τι απέγινε δεν είναι γνωστό, πέρα από το οτι τα Lloyd's σταμάτησαν να το αναφέρουν μετά το 1986.





> Εκποιησις του *ΠΑΝΑΡΓΥΡΟΣ* ατις 4/1/1957 (εφημεριδα Χρονογραφος).
> 
> 19570104 Παναργυρος Χρονογραφος Πειραιως.jpg





> Μετρητοίς 4.800.000, σε 11 εξαμηνιαίες δόσεις 6.200.000 δρχ.
> Επιτόκιο 11% το χρόνο.


Όσον αφορά το ΠΑΝΑΡΓΥΡΟΣ, ο LR έχει διαφορετική γνώμη για την προέλευση του. Στην έκδοση του 1958-59 αναφέρεται σαν πρώην "KABADAN" και με διαφορετικές διαστάσεις από το COMBATANT και επιπλέον άλλο ναυπηγείο κατασκευής...

PANARGYROS -ex KABADAN, built 1942 (Norfolk Navy Yard, VA), 838 gt call sign SVCI, Reg. at Piraeus (off. no 1987). Cargo Ship (converted 1956). 215' 0'' X 31' 11'' (65,54 m X 9,73 m X 5,18 m). 2 Oil engines (General Electric - Lyn.)

Στην έκδοση του 1980-81 αναφέρεται σαν PARASKEVAS, IMO 5269754, Reg. at Limassol με τα ίδια υπόλοιπα στοιχεία εκτός μια αλλαγής μηχανών : 2 oil each 6 cyl. 700 BHP (M.W.M. Mannheim). Owner : Stohos Shipping Co Ltd.

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι λάθος καταχώρηση του LR ή αν ο νηολόγος άκουσε το KABADAN για COMBATANT (έχω δει αρκετές φορές τέτοια λάθη στα νηολόγια και τα δύο ονόματα μοιάζουν φωνητικά). Με προβληματίζει και το γεγονός των διαφορετικών διαστάσεων (μπορεί βέβαια να έφαγε επιμήκυνση στην μετατροπή το 1956) και βέβαια το διαφορετικό ναυπηγείο (πολύ σημαντικό). Ο LR πάντως επιμένει μέχρι τέλους στα στοιχεία του (δεν έγινε κάποια διόρθωση).

Δείτε εδώ :
http://maritime-connector.com/ship/paraskevas-5269754/

Πόσο σίγουροι είμαστε ότι τα COMBATANT και STEADFAST ήρθαν όντως στην Ελλάδα ? Για το STEADFAST επικρατεί άλλη άποψη εδώ :
http://www.navsource.org/archives/11/022031.htm
και εδώ :
https://www.justanswer.com/genealogy...ory-royal.html
Μήπως και η αναφορά για το COMBATANT είναι λάθος και έχει δίκιο ο LR ?
Υπήρχε μήπως στη σειρά αυτή πλοίο "KABADAN" ?

----------


## Ellinis

Τρεις ευφάνταστες μετασκευές, από παράκτια θωρηκτά (coast defence battleships) σε εμπορικά πλοία...

Tα τρία πλοία ήταν τα FRITHJOF, ODIN και AEGIR είχαν ναυπηγηθεί στη Γερμανία το 1893-1896 και μετά το τέλος του Α' Παγκοσμίου θα πήγαιναν για σκραπ αν δεν τα αγόραζε το 1919 ο Arnold Bernstein. Οι μετασκευές περιελάμβαναν την αφαίρεση του οπλισμού και όλου του εξοπλισμού ενοποιώντας το κύτος, ενώ το μηχανοστάσιο μεταφέρθηκε πρύμα. 
Η αρχική σκέψη ήταν για τη μεταφορά άνθρακα αλλά στην πορεία χρησίμευσαν σε μεταφορές λοκομοτίβων και οχημάτων.

Screenshot_2020-05-13 Spoils of War.jpg
Screenshot_2020-05-24 The Kaiser’s Battlefleet.png
πηγή

Το AEGIR: aegir.jpg

To FRITHJOF:Frithjof_(Hamburg)_Länsisataman_Saukonrannassa._-_N195053_(hkm.HKMS000005-000013zh).jpg

Το AEGIR είχε μια άσχημη προσάραξη στη Βαλτική τον Δεκέμβρη του 1929 και έτσι πήγε για σκραπ τον επόμενο χρόνο, ταυτόχρονα με το FRITHJOF ενώ το ODIN διαλύθηκε το 1935.
Toν Bernstein τον έχουμε ξανασυναντήσει ως ιδιοκτήτη του "μεσογειακού" TEL AVIV, του κρουαζιερόπλοιου SILVERSTAR, του υπερωκεάνειου ATLANTIC.

----------


## Ellinis

Μιας και το πιάσαμε να δούμε και άλλες δυο παράξενες μεταμορφώσεις. 
Εδώ έχουμε το γερμανικό καταδρομικό GEFION που είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1895 για χρήση στις γερμανικές αποικίες.
Gefion-facta-nautica-003-1000.jpg
πηγή

Μετά το τέλος του πολέμου, τα παλαιότερα γερμανικά πολεμικά έπρεπε να διαλυθούν με βάση τους όρους της συνθήκης παράδοσης. Ωστόσο επιτρεπόταν η μετατροπή τους για εμπορική χρήση. Έτσι το 1920 αποφασίστηκε να επιτραπεί η μετασκευή των καταδρομικών GEFION και VICTORIA LUISE που ήταν παροπλισμένα στο Ντάντσιχ σε φορτηγά. Με την μετασκευή θα έδιναν δουλειά στα ναυπηγεία της πόλης που πλέον βρισκόταν υπό το ειδικό καθεστώς της "ελεύθερης πόλης". 
Το GEFION απογυμνώθηκε από οπλισμό, φρακτές, ατμομηχανές και λέβητες και στο γυμνό κύτος τοποθετήθηκαν οι πετρελαιομηχανές δυο ημιτελών γερμανικών υποβρυχιών. Το 2.800 τόνων φορτηγό ADOLF SOMMERFELD - όπως μετονομάστηκε - ταξίδεψε για πολύ λίγο αφού  το 1923 πήγε για σκραπ, ταυτόχρονα με το πρώην VICTORIA LUISE που είχε  μετονομαστεί σε FLORA SOMMERFELD.
Adolf__Sommerfeld-facta-nautica-001-1000.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Νεα εκποιηση του *ΠΑΝΑΡΓΥΡΟΣ* στις 23 Οκτωβριου 1957 (Εθνικος Κηρυξ).

19571008 Παναργυρος Εθν Κηρυξ.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Με βάση τα στοιχεία του Lloyd's και μια διαφωτιστική συζήτηση που έγινε εδώ,  κατέληξα στο οτι το πλοίο είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1944 ως Landing Ship Gun  (Medium), δηλαδή αποβατικό εξοπλισμένο με δυο πυροβόλα στρατού για να  επεμβαίνει έναντια σε εχθρικά πυροβολεία και τάνκς κατά τις συμμαχικές  αποβάσεις. 
> Να δούμε πως ήταν αρχικά το πλοίο:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 141164
> πηγή
> 
> Ο ακριβής αριθμός του πλοίου δεν είναι ακόμη γνωστός. Το σίγουρο είναι  πως το 1948 μετασκευάστηκε για να κάνει κρουαζιέρες από το Δουβλίνο με  το όνομα LARSSEN. Το 1950 αγοράστηκε από τον Ευάγγελο Νομικό και την  επόμενη χρονιά πουλήθηκε στους Σιδηροδρόμους Β.Δ. Ελλάδος.
> Στα μέσα του εξήντα ήρθε και στο Σαρωνικό ως ΑΥΡΑ για το Μεταξά. Το 1974  μετονομάστηκε ΚΑΛΑΒΡΙΑ και το 1976 ΜΙΝΕΡΒΑ. Τελικά διαλύθηκε το 1984  στο Πέραμα, 40 χρόνια μετά τη ναυπήγηση του.


Είχαμε δει στο θέμα του ΑΥΡΑ πως ανακατασκευάστηκε από το σκαρί ενός LCG. Φαίνεται όμως δεν είμαστε οι μόνοι που έκαναν τόσο ευφάνταστες μετασκευές.
Οι Νορβηγοί πήραν το 1947 μια σειρά από LCG και τα μετέτρεψαν σε φορτηγά αλλά και σε επιβατηγά. Τα δυο τα πήρε η γνωστή εταιρία DSDS που καλύπτει την ακτογραμμή της χώρας και τα μετονόμασε σε SAUDA και SAND. Βλέποντας τα δεν τα λες και όμορφα... Ταξίδεψαν για αρκετά χρόνια όμως, το πρώτο μέχρι που διαλύθηκε το 1977 ενώ το δεύτερο έγινε το 1969 θαλαμηγός στην Ιταλία.

SAND.jpg SAUDA2.jpg

Ακόμη πιο παράξενη μετασκευή ήταν αυτή ενός άλλου LCG. Αρχικά οι Νορβηγοί το μετασκευάσαν σε φορτηγό, μετά σε φέρι και τελικά το πήραν Ιταλοί που το έβαλαν στα στενά της Μεσσήνας όπου το βλέπουμε ως ΑΝΝΑRITA PRIMA.
ANNARITA 1.jpg

Και εδώ το ιστορικό του



> completed 1942, Middlesbrough, Tees Side Bridge & Engine Co Ltd
>  1040 dwt, 2 x 467 bhp, 61.87 x 9.17 x 3.70 m
> 
>  1942: LCF No3 312 (Landing Craft Flak), British Admiralty, London
>  1947.2.21: LCF No3 312, homeport Mariehamn. Rederi Ab Parma (Algot Johansson, Torgg. 1) Mariehamn. Laid up Mariehamn
>  1949.10.20: PANNY, converted to cargo ship at Varvet Algot Johansson  & Co, Mariehamn. 1950.12.01: Rederi Ab Sally (Algot Johansson,  Strandg. 25) Mariehamn. 1962: converted to passenger ship at Mariehamn.  In Viking line service between &#197;land and Sverige. 1964: laid up at  Mariehman. 1965: converted to cargo ship.
>  1966.10.24: VENTO DEL GOLFO, Tarros SpA, Cagliari. 1968: new main engine, lenghtened.
>  1973: ANNARITA PRIMA, Amal SpA, Messina
>  1976: TEUTONIA FEEDER, Teutonia Lines Ltd, Limassol
> ...



Ως φορτηγό είχε και ένα αδελφάκι - το PEGNY - που το πήραν το 1965 Έλληνες και ταξίδεψε ως DERNA με επιτυχία ώσπου διαλύθηκε το 1981.

----------


## Ellinis

Ίσως η πιο ιδιαίτερη μετασκευή πολεμικού πλοίου σε εμπορικό που πέρασε από τις θάλασσες μας ήταν αυτή του ΓΕΡΟΓΕΩΡΓΑΚΗΣ...

Η ιστορία ξεκινάει το 1915 όταν ναυπηγήθηκε στα Harland & Wolff του Μπέλφαστ το μόνιτορ Μ.29 του βρετανικού Π.Ν. Περισσότερα για αυτή την κλάση μπορεί κανείς να διαβάσει _εδώ_.
img_28_1.jpg

Το πλοίο με το μικρό βύθισμα και τα ισχυρά πυροβόλα στάλθηκε για να υποστηρίξει τις επιχειρήσεις στην Καλλίπολη και στο Αιγαίο. Μετά το τέλος του Α' Παγκοσμίου μετατράπηκε στην ναρκοθέτιδα HMS MEDUSA και συνέχισε να υπηρετεί σε αυτό το ρόλο μέχρι που το 1941 μετατράπηκε στο πλοίο επισκευών HMS TALBOT στη Μάλτα. Το 1944 έγινε πλοίο μητέρα υποβρυχίων ως HMS MEDWAY II και το 1946 πουλήθηκε για να διαλυθεί στο Ντόβερ, τουλάχιστον αυτό αναφέρει η διεθνής βιβλιογραφία.

Και εκεί θα τελείωνε η ιστορία αν δεν είχε προκύψει η παρακάτω φωτογραφία που βρέθηκε στο ιστορικό φωτογραφείο των αδελφών Μεγαλοκονόμου και δείχνει ένα σκάφος στο Πέραμα. Προσωπικά νόμιζα οτι είναι κάποιο πολεμικό που διαλύεται. Τελικά μετά από πολύ καιρό και με την βοήθεια πολλών φίλων προέκυψε οτι το εικονιζόμενο είναι ένας πρώην βρετανικός μονήτορας μετασκευασμένος σε ναρκοθέτιδα. Και το οτι το κατώτερο κύτος του είναι χρωματισμένο δείχνει οτι δεν διαλυόταν...
10 - Perama yard 2.jpg

Πρόσφατα προέκυψε και η παρακάτω φωτογραφία του Περάματος που πάλι φαίνεται το ίδιο σκάφος στο καρνάγιο.
ΠΕΡΑΜΑ.jpg

Το μυστήριο της ταυτότητας του μονήτορα, ήρθε να δέσει με ένα άλλο "μυστήριο" που αφορούσε ένα μικρό ελληνικό φορτηγό, το ΓΕΡΟΓΕΩΡΓΑΚΗΣ. 
2780025.jpg
πηγή

Το 1967 το πλοίο αυτό εμφανίστηκε για πρώτη φορά στα Lloyd Registers, χωρίς να αναφέρεται το προηγούμενο όνομα του και με άγνωστο τόπο ναυπήγησης. Άλλοτε καταχωρούταν με έτος ναυπήγησης το 1929 και άλλοτε το 1915. Χρειάστηκε μια επίσκεψη στο νηολόγιο Λαυρίου όπου ήταν εγεγραμμένο το ΓΕΡΟΓΕΩΡΓΑΚΗΣ και η πρόνοια του νηολόγου το 1951 να καταχωρήσει κατά την εγγραφή του οτι ήταν η πρώην βρετανική ναρκοθέτιδα "ΜΕΔΟΥΣΑ". Τελικά το HMS MEDUSA (πρώην Μ.29) δεν έφυγε από την Μάλτα για τα διαλυτήρια του Ντόβερ αλλά για ένα καρνάγιο του Περάματος όπου έλαβε νέα μορφή. Το 1951-52 μετασκευάστηκε στο μότορσιπ ΓΕΡΟΓΕΩΡΓΑΚΗΣ και ταξίδεψε για δυο δεκαετίες με επιτυχία. Τελικά στα γεράματα κατέληξε σε ρόλο τσιγαράδικου και έτσι βρέθηκε κατασχεμένο στην Κορσική όπως το βλέπουμε εδώ:
Gerogeorgakis color.jpg
(c) Guy Polizzi

Όλη η ιστορία του σκάφους δημοσιεύτηκε πρόσφατα στο περιοδικό "Περίπλους" και μπορεί ο καθένας να τη διαβάσει εδώ.

----------

